# Holder: NYPD Monitoring Muslim Groups 'Disturbing'



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

US Attorney General Eric Holder said Thursday he was disturbed by reports indicating the New York City Police Department conducted secret surveillance of Muslims outside the city following the 9/11 terror attacks.
During his testimony at a Senate Appropriations subcommittee hearing, Holder was asked by Sen. Frank Lautenberg (D-N.J.) how the police department was able to "spy on another state's residents without notifying the authorities."
"I don't know," Holder responded. "We are in the process of reviewing the letters that have come in expressing concerns about those matters. There are various components within the Justice Department that are actively looking at these matters."
He said he had spoken with New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie, who has publicly blasted the program, which saw the NYPD monitor Muslim groups in several states in the Northeast, including New Jersey. While New York authorities have defended the program, several New Jersey officials have called for an investigation into the surveillance practices.
"I think, at least what I've read publicly, and again, just what I've read in the newspapers, is disturbing and these are things that are under review at the Justice Department," Holder testified.
NYPD Deputy Commissioner Paul Browne told Politico later Thursday the police department was being "proactive because New Yorkers' lives depend on it."
"The NYPD practices mirrored those provided for in the Justice Department/FBI guidelines," Browne said in an email, adding that a series of terrorism cases were solved due to NYPD "intelligence gathering."
http://www.myfoxchicago.com/dpps/ne...groups-disturbing-dpgonc-km-20120308_18445399

Are we really going to believe that the Atty. Gen gets all of his info from newspapers? Well, then again, maybe he does in this administration. Apparently NYPD 'acted stupidly'


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Are the NYPD people breaking any laws?

If not, then mind your own fucking business Holder and Christie.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

If the NYPD has the resources to monitor possible muslim terrorist activities outside their jurisdiction, then I say good for them, go for it. Chances are, any plots being devised outside of NYC are probably going to be unleashed there anyway. Look at 9/11.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

He'll support blowing away U.S. citizens that are terrorists, but he gets all bunged up about monitoring these shitheads? I'm officially baffled.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

I find Holder extremely disturbing.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*We have 2 mosques in Quincy, and I hope they are being "monitored". One (Sunni) allegedly had ties to parties involved in 9/11 and the other one (newer Shia mosque) has some "concerning statements" on their website according to a well respected Terrorism expert I reached out to. Keep up the good work NYPD, fuck this (Eric Holder/Obama's) Justice Department......*


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

I will be disturbed if they were not being monitored. Somebody is doing the right thing and liberals find this threatning and disturbing. There is something called National Security, before you get your panties in a bunch Mr Holder look it up, you might learn something. Political Correctness has no business in matters concerning the safety of the Citizens of the United States of America, if you cannot handle that then do the decent thing and step down.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

We had a call for service tonight by a group of Muslim women saying that they will be offended by any male officers that drive through their parking lot while they pray.


They also asked to only send female officers and firefighters if anything happened at the building they were renting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

Herrdoktor said:


> We had a call for service tonight by a group of Muslim women saying that they will be offended by any male officers that drive through their parking lot while they pray.
> 
> They also asked to only send female officers and firefighters if anything happened at the building they were renting.


The reality is that in the United States, you don't get to choose who provides help when you need it.

Don't like it? Go back to whatever Sharia Law country you came from. You assimilate into our culture, not the other way around.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

......... I really don't even know what to say to this.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

keep osama in the white house 4 more years and see how much worse this muslim crap gets


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

I guess the building will burn then Quincy has no female FF


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Herrdoktor said:


> We had a call for service tonight by a group of Muslim women saying that they will be offended by any male officers that drive through their parking lot while they pray.
> 
> They also asked to only send female officers and firefighters if anything happened at the building they were renting.


That is an open challenge that I would have answered with a directed hourly patrol of that lot. Fuck those slimy scumbags!


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Johnny Law said:


> That is an open challenge that I would have answered with a directed hourly patrol of that lot. Fuck those slimy scumbags!


We didn't have a single female working all night and the FD wouldn't have been able to run a full crew using only females. Most of the female volunteers are paramedics/EMT-I

I wonder what would have happened if we offended them during a shooting/stabbing/fire/etc.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Darth Holder: "I find your lack of faith..... 

... Distuuuurbing"

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.investigativeproject.org/3460/why-muslim-student-group-concerned-the-nypd

*Funny how our Attorney General, Eric Holder, rushes to judgement (kind of like Obama with the Sgt from Cambridge). After reading this article I am glad we aren't solely relying on Feds to keep us safe. Excellent work NYPD, you should be proud.....*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The only f-in dusturbing thing is Holder.


----------

